# Need to gain some serious weight!!??



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

After years of drinking and heavy smoking ive decided to quit both and start healthy eating,im 29 and a measly 8 stone,my diet was non existent for far to long,and when i did eat its usually crap food full of fat and sugars.so ive decided to come here for some advise on how to start,im really at a loss at what to buy,i was wondering is there any diet plan about for what i can make myself for dinners and lunches during the week,want to bulk up with healthy foods before i start lifting weights.would be so greatfull for all the help yous can give me.

cheers jay


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok found this page here http://www.how-to-gain-weight.net/food-to-gain-weight.html

Should i be able to pack on the weight with the foods listed on that site?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't think you should be tryin to 'bulk up with food before you start lifting weights'

Start the lifting straight away and the damage your doing to your muscles will have your body crying out to be force fed and repaired!

After a heavy workout your body is primed to absorb all the good stuff from your food 

Read over the nutrition sections in here but generally I reckon you should try get as much steak and potatoes/pasta you can stomach.

If your 8 stone you won't need to worry bout fat gain too much.

Also make sure your new workout revolves around squats, deadlifts and bench press.

These are the big three mass building moves.

Ignore fancy machines and cables etc for the moment.

Stick to the basics, pound clean food and watch the scales move up and up.

It would be much easier to do an hr of dumbell curls and pec dec sets than an hr of squats and walking lunges etc but the results are night and day!

Good man for making the choice to drop the smokes and booze too 

Good luck wit it!


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

Cheers for the advise mate,when i do pig out its usually crap so need to start and eat clean,found many lists online on what to eat so im just gonna go through the threads here and see what i can pair each food item with.so what nutrition value should i be trying to avaoid on the packs of food?


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

What about bacon and cheese?its something that ive had for breakfast for years,is there any way i can bring these into my diet with whole grain bread?


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

jaseybhoy said:


> What about bacon and cheese?its something that ive had for breakfast for years,is there any way i can bring these into my diet with whole grain bread?


Any ideas?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jaseybhoy said:


> What about bacon and cheese?its something that ive had for breakfast for years,is there any way i can bring these into my diet with whole grain bread?


bacon and cheese is fine its how you cook it thats more important .

my meals are like this .

1- porridge & honey

2- whey plus oats

3- beef pork chicken with pasta pesto olives and chilli`s

4- same as 3

5- same as 2

6- weetabix and coco pops

7- beef chilli

8- same as 2&5

weekends will be prridge fry up roast dinners pizza .

.


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

Any tips on the best type of cheese i could use?And i was thinking of frying the bacon with olive oil in the pan(as my grill is broke lol)


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

grill some bacon, make a six egg scramble (only two yokes) add in a drop of low fat milk and finely dice up some light cheddar and mix it all together!

bacon and cheesey eggs mmmmmmmm


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

At 8 stone I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just eat lots. Lots of meat, lots of pasta, oats, fish, rice etc. etc. etc. Just get it down your neck and you'll sharp put on weight


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

*golfgttdi*: grill some bacon, make a six egg scramble (*only two yokes*) add in a drop of *low fat milk *and finely dice up some *light cheddar *and mix it all together!

bacon and cheesey eggs

(site's not quoting for me today)

Why should he be restricting yolks, milk and cheese fat? Surely at his weight, he can choose to have the fuller fat, more flavoursome option? Not a criticism, just wondering what the thinking is behind this?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mate, if you start lifting weights now, A LOT of the weight you put on will be muscle. What you dont want to do is get skinny fat if you get what im saying, gaining weight but no solid muscle.

My suggestion would be to try and gain 2 lbs a week max, and just keep it consistent.

Also plan out your diet and cook food in advance, this way it is easier to stick to, and if it is pre cooked you wont say fuuck this im not ****d cooking.

My diet is like this:

M1: 8 Eggs, 4 yolks, 100gms of oats.

M2: 120 Gms Chicken breast, veg

M3: 100gms of chilli beef

M4: steak and 200gms sweet potato and peas

M5: White bagel and protein shake

M6: Caesin shake or 400gms fat free natural yogurt


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Have a look on here, to make sure you get your food intake right, incorporating the advice above.

http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/


----------



## musclechemistry (Mar 21, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> At 8 stone I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just eat lots. Lots of meat, lots of pasta, oats, fish, rice etc. etc. etc. Just get it down your neck and you'll sharp put on weight


Got to agree, dont worry to much about quility foods just eat regular calorie dense food as often as possible, as i guidline i would say get your bodyweight up to at least 11st before you start worrying about diet plans etc

Your approach is plausable but in reality its not really neccessary at your stage so dont be to hard on yourself yet by applying a strict diet regime. Just enjoy eating anything while you can, as a side note though maybe try and pay some attention to a good intake of protein 1.5-2g per lb of bodyweight to help promote muscle gain and not just mass.

People may flame this advise but i think its a fair approach for someone just starting out.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

''golfgttdi: grill some bacon, make a six egg scramble (only two yokes) add in a drop of low fat milk and finely dice up some light cheddar and mix it all together!

bacon and cheesey eggs

(site's not quoting for me today)

Why should he be restricting yolks, milk and cheese fat? Surely at his weight, he can choose to have the fuller fat, more flavoursome option? Not a criticism, just wondering what the thinking is behind this? ''

Reply;

No major reasoning behind it, but when im bulking up (only time i get to eat bacon and cheesey eggs every morning ;-) ) I personally eat ALOT of red meat, steak, eggs, gainers with milk after training along with fish oil cla supps etc. So for things like milk and cheese and egg yokes I think I get enough fats without adding even more.

But i definitely see your point, bulking up at his weight shouldnt involve counting cals and cutting fats, But i jus guessed he'd be taking the advise from the guys above bout pounding red meat pasta spuds etc, so why not cut out the sat fats that ya dont notice were removed anyway.

From your avi i reckon you cut out the yolkes yourself ;-) Super back shot! I want a V like that ;-)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

OP - id advise to slowly increase your food intake.

dont wake up one morning and think... todays the day and stuff yourself.

eat a little extra each day over the course of a week or two until your getting enough food into you cos your body will not be used to consuming that much,.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with bits from a lot of posts on this thread.

What I'd suggest is:

Get a rough idea of the calorie intake you require from the link I posted.

Don't worry about measuring everything and sticking to a strict diet BUT do look to take in approx the right proportions of proteins/carbs/fats.

Start lifting now! (and avoid cardio other than for a 10min warm-up)

Looking at the above plans of what people eat is fine but remember you're only light and these guys maybe 14-18stone with muscles lol so you won't eat anything like as much.

I cook my bacon on a George Foreman thing with no oil. You can dry fry it in a frying pan. If I use oil for cooking it's rapeseed and just discovered Carotino (no idea if this is better lol but I like it!)


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

creatine it will work over night


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Reply;
> 
> No major reasoning behind it, but when im bulking up (only time i get to eat bacon and cheesey eggs every morning ;-) ) I personally eat ALOT of red meat, steak, eggs, gainers with milk after training along with fish oil cla supps etc. So for things like milk and cheese and egg yokes I think I get enough fats without adding even more.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment I'm a strange and boring eater lol, having lost a shedload of weight to get to this. I never cut yolks! But I rarely eat eggs now, maybe if I'm hungry I'll scramble a couple. I don't eat bread or pasta but lots of chicken and fish. I'm still learning about nutrition and training myself so that's why I ask questions lol


----------

